# Deutsche Telekom: Das Ende der Flat - Unternehmen bestätigt DSL-Drosselung



## MarcHatke (22. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Deutsche Telekom: Das Ende der Flat - Unternehmen bestätigt DSL-Drosselung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Deutsche Telekom: Das Ende der Flat - Unternehmen bestätigt DSL-Drosselung


----------



## TruePlayer (22. April 2013)

War noch nie DSL Kunde bei denen. Und werde es jetzt auch niemals. Mal sehen wann Vodafone und die Kabelanbieter nachziehen.


----------



## uziflator (22. April 2013)

Die werden sich damit selbst ins Knie schiessen.


----------



## Rabowke (22. April 2013)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ... wenn Altverträge, erstmal, nicht betroffen sind, würde mich wirklich mal brennend interessieren, ob Mitbewerber mitziehen bzw. andere Tarife haben werden, die Neukunden bei der Telekom abgreifen sollen.

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass jemand lieber zum Anbieter A greift, wenn Telekom "offen" mit einer Volumenbegrenzung "wirbt".  

Unter uns, warum man nicht erst die technische Grundvoraussetzung schafft und dann erst solche Tarife einführt, versteh ich nicht. Das ist doch Negativwerbung für einen selbst und sorgt erstmal nur für schlechte PR, denn eine Kostenersparung wird die Telekom nicht haben, denn wo keine Limitierung, da keine Ersparnis.


----------



## SDChaos (22. April 2013)

Die Drosselung ist immer noch schneller als meine 239 kbits.  Und das wo nicht mal 1km weiter, 16k kein problem sind.


----------



## serienonkel (22. April 2013)

Schweine Laden die Telekom. Nicht nur das sie im DSL Segment die teuersten sind und minderwertigen Service bieten nein jetzt auch noch das Volumen des kunden angreifen.
Sollte es mich als Bestandskunde auch irgendwann treffen werde ich auch einen Wechsel vornehmen.


----------



## Sheggo (22. April 2013)

> Entertain-Traffic und Festnetz-Telefongespräche werden laut Telekom nicht eingerechnet


...zumindest nicht für Telekom-Angebote. Maxdome, Skype, Steam, Origin, youtube, etc haben dann natürlich (zumindest in Deutschland) echte Schwierigkeiten!

nächstes Jahr muss ich umziehen, bin mal gespannt, ob ich meinen aktuellen Telekom Call&Surf Vertrag mitnehmen kann oder ob ich dann einen neuen abschließen soll. zu den neuen Konditionen werde ich sicherlich nicht bei Telekom bleiben


----------



## Jeggred (22. April 2013)

Wenn eine Firma clver genug ist nicht auf diesen idiotischen "Zug" mit aufzuspringen, würd ich mir von denen Aktien besorgen


----------



## hawkytonk (22. April 2013)

TruePlayer schrieb:


> War noch nie DSL Kunde bei denen. Und werde es jetzt auch niemals. Mal sehen wann Vodafone und die Kabelanbieter nachziehen.


 Wann? Vermutlich so schnell wie möglich.


----------



## Seebaer (22. April 2013)

Die Telekom schafft sich ab. Nicht wegen dem Pipifax mit der Volumenbegrenzen (kein normaler Mensch braucht 75 GB Onlinevolumen), sondern wegen ihrer anderen Vorhaben: Zwangsweiser Einführung von _*VoIP für Festnetzanschlüsse, Wegfall, ab 03.06. der T-Online Bankingsoftware. Schon jetzt haben viele Kunden angekündigt, wegen dem Wegfall der Bankingsoftware, sich einen anderen Anbieter zu suchen. Die Telekom vernichtet jedes Argument, um bei ihr zu bleiben.
*_


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2013)

Sonderkündigungsrecht !!!

die telekom war bis jetzt schon immer die teuersten aber boten weniger für das geld und hatten öfter ausfälle vom internet als die billigen anbieter


----------



## Svatlas (22. April 2013)

Bestehende Verträge, können die ja auch nicht mal eben ändern. Und bis 2016 sind alle jetzigen Verträge eh die neuen mit der Begrenzung. Das haben die schon clever gemacht um den bestehenden Kunden jetzt erstmal nicht direkt einen vor den Bug zuhauen.

Meiner eins wird auch nicht mehr bei der Telekom bleiben, wenn es mich bald erwischt. 75GB für eine 16Mbit Leitung ist mehr als ein schlechter Witz. Und erst recht, wenn du noch Gamer bist und diese ja auch immer mehr an Datengröße gewinnen.

Aber ich denke auch, das sie sich damit ins Abseits schießen werden. Spätestens dann, wenn viele Bestandskunden laufen gehen. Bleibt nur ab zuwarten was die anderen großen machen. Aber die Telekom ist auch bekannt dafür, das Sie sowas ihren neuen Kunden oder Verlängerer erst gar nicht auf die Nase binden. Die vertuschen sehr gern sehr viel!


----------



## Rabowke (22. April 2013)

Sheggo schrieb:


> ...zumindest nicht für Telekom-Angebote. Maxdome, Skype, Steam, Origin, youtube, etc haben dann natürlich (zumindest in Deutschland) echte Schwierigkeiten!


Ggf. wäre es vorher nicht so weit gekommen, wenn die großen Contentanbeiter wie YT Geld an die Telekom bezahlt hätten, denn das hat die Telekom nämlich gefordert.

D.h. nicht, dass ich gewollt hätte, das YT zahlt, aber YT bzw. Google hat sich z.B. mit einem französischen Anbieter auf eine Zahlung der Summe X pro Monat geeinigt, da dieser mit Daten untermauert behauptet hat, dass YT für 50% des Netzwerkverkehrs in seinem Netz verantwortlich ist und kein Ende in Sicht ist, das Netz aber am Limit sei.

Die Telekom will einfach Geld haben ... dafür, dass sie Informationen ohne Gebühr durchlässt, wo sich nach Meinung der Telekom andere dumm und dümmlich verdienen.



> nächstes Jahr muss ich umziehen, bin mal gespannt, ob ich meinen aktuellen Telekom Call&Surf Vertrag mitnehmen kann oder ob ich dann einen neuen abschließen soll. zu den neuen Konditionen werde ich sicherlich nicht bei Telekom bleiben


 Wenn sich die Telekom bei den Preis des Standardtarifs nicht bewegt und die Kosten für zusätzliche Volumen exorbitant sind ... dann würde ich wechseln.

Das Problem ist nur: ich habe die Befürchtung, das andere ISP nachziehen (müssen). 1&1 als Reseller von VDSL wird garantiert keine "echten" Flatrates weiterverkaufen (dürfen/können).


----------



## Rabowke (22. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Sonderkündigungsrecht !!!
> 
> die telekom war bis jetzt schon immer die teuersten aber boten weniger für das geld und hatten öfter ausfälle vom internet als die billigen anbieter


Quark.

Wer hat ein Sonderkündigungsrecht? Die Leute, die hab dem 02.05. einen *Neuvertrag* abschließen? 

Erstmal nachdenken, dann schreiben. Des Weiteren ist die Telekom nicht wirklich teuer ... oder wo bekommt man 50mbit Download & 10mbit Upload für unter 50 EUR? 

Das die Telekom jetzt mehr Störungen haben soll, halte ich für ein Gerücht ... selbst wenn, bei der Telekom kommt ASAP ein Techniker.


----------



## Sheggo (22. April 2013)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Die Telekom schafft sich ab. Nicht wegen dem Pipifax mit der Volumenbegrenzen (kein normaler Mensch braucht 75 GB Onlinevolumen), sondern wegen ihrer anderen Vorhaben: Zwangsweiser Einführung von _*VoIP für Festnetzanschlüsse, Wegfall, ab 03.06. der T-Online Bankingsoftware. Schon jetzt haben viele Kunden angekündigt, wegen dem Wegfall der Bankingsoftware, sich einen anderen Anbieter zu suchen. Die Telekom vernichtet jedes Argument, um bei ihr zu bleiben.*_


 
75GB braucht kein Mensch? was ist denn mit Leuten, die Maxdome nutzen oder sich gerne mal HD Videos angucken wollen?
Oder Steam Nutzer? selbst die ganze Werbung auf Webseiten und Werbefilme vor Beiträgen hier auf PCG gehen dann vom Volumen ab!

wie viel Daten Brutto fließen, wenn man intensiv MMOs zockt, weiß ich gar nicht genau...

Pipifax wie Bankingsoftware von der Telekom nutze ich zB nicht. dafür hab ich die Bankingsoftware meiner Bank... (solltest mal die AGBs deiner Bank prüfen, ob du überhaupt Dritt-Software benutzen darfst oder ob du dann im Betrugsfall einfach mal Pech gehabt hast)


----------



## miwalein (22. April 2013)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Die Telekom schafft sich ab. Nicht wegen dem Pipifax mit der Volumenbegrenzen (kein normaler Mensch braucht 75 GB Onlinevolumen), sondern wegen ihrer anderen Vorhaben: Zwangsweiser Einführung von _*VoIP für Festnetzanschlüsse, Wegfall, ab 03.06. der T-Online Bankingsoftware. Schon jetzt haben viele Kunden angekündigt, wegen dem Wegfall der Bankingsoftware, sich einen anderen Anbieter zu suchen. Die Telekom vernichtet jedes Argument, um bei ihr zu bleiben.
> *_



Die Umstellung auf VOIP ist ehr ein Vorteil. Meistens wird direkt auf Annex J umgestellt. Dies gibt die Telefonfrequenzen für den Upload frei.

Hier ein Spiel meines Vaters:

Vorher:
1024kbit down / 128kbit up

Nachher:
5,5MBIT down/ 3 MBIT Up 



fällt dir was auf  und er ist nicht umgezogen !


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2013)

wenns mal wirklich soviel up und down wär - es ist ja nur bis zu

ne 50mb vdsl telekom leitung hat gerade mal um die 32mb der rest geht verloren aber dein titel passt ja


----------



## Svatlas (22. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Sonderkündigungsrecht !!!
> 
> die telekom war bis jetzt schon immer die teuersten aber boten weniger für das geld und hatten öfter ausfälle vom internet als die billigen anbieter


 
Das stimmt nicht! Bin lange bei der T-Kom und es gab bis jetzt 2x einen Aussetzer. Bin nur wegen ihrer Zuverlässigkeit noch da, das kann man von den anderen Anbietern erst gar nicht sagen. Und das sie je nach Tarif etwas teuer sind ok, aber ich zahl lieber etwas mehr und ich weiß was ich habe.


----------



## Nosi11 (22. April 2013)

ich raff das nicht. wer soll sich denn da bitte noch freiwillig für einen entertain-tarif entscheiden???

am wochenende zu viel fern gesehen oder über nacht vergessen den receiver auszuschalten und dann den rest des monats kein fernsehen mehr!?


----------



## Sakurai (22. April 2013)

Nosi11 schrieb:


> ich raff das nicht. wer soll sich denn da bitte noch freiwillig für einen entertain-tarif entscheiden???
> 
> am wochenende zu viel fern gesehen oder über nacht vergessen den receiver auszuschalten und dann den rest des monats kein fernsehen mehr!?



Lese bitte auch den Text zu Ende, nicht nur die Überschrift.


----------



## Nosi11 (22. April 2013)

Sakurai schrieb:


> Lese bitte auch den Text zu Ende, nicht nur die Überschrift.


 
und????? tut mir leid ich weiß nicht was du mir sagen willst, bitte erklär es mir!


----------



## Sakurai (22. April 2013)

Nosi11 schrieb:


> und????? tut mir leid ich weiß nicht was du mir sagen willst, bitte erklär es mir!



Das Entertain eben von der Drosselung nicht betroffen ist, also das TV schauen, genauso wie VOIP (und weitere Telekom eigene Dienste).


----------



## Farragut (22. April 2013)

Nosi11 schrieb:


> und????? tut mir leid ich weiß nicht was du mir sagen willst, bitte erklär es mir!


 
weil du offensichtlich mehrfach überlesen hast das der IPTV Traffic nicht eingerechnet wird!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (22. April 2013)

Nosi11 schrieb:


> und????? tut mir leid ich weiß nicht was du mir sagen willst, bitte erklär es mir!


 
"Entertain-Traffic und Festnetz-Telefongespräche werden laut Telekom nicht eingerechnet" ... Das ist gemeint 

Generell schießt sich die Telekom damit aber tatsächlich selbst ins Knie. Wenn die Intensivnutzer mit den teuren Verträgen bei der Telekom nicht mehr das bekommen, was sie wollen / brauchen, gehen sie halt zu anderen Anbietern. Ende der Diskussion.


----------



## Farragut (22. April 2013)

ich kann das wirklich nciht nachvollziehen, da bewirbt die Telekom selber die ach so dolle Cloud und jetzt will sie den selbstgeschaffenen Traffic loswerden?

In welcher Zeit leben die eigentlich? Steam, MaxDome, Youtube, Origin und und und das Volumen schmilzt beim zuschauen, eben ein Youtube Video in HD geschaut und mal so nebenbei 1.4GB flöten gegangen...


----------



## Sakurai (22. April 2013)

Farragut schrieb:


> ich kann das wirklich nciht nachvollziehen, da bewirbt die Telekom selber die ach so dolle Cloud und jetzt will sie den selbstgeschaffenen Traffic loswerden?
> 
> In welcher Zeit leben die eigentlich? Steam, MaxDome, Youtube, Origin und und und das Volumen schmilzt beim zuschauen, eben ein Youtube Video in HD geschaut und mal so nebenbei 1.4GB flöten gegangen...



Weil die Dienstanbieter für den Traffic den sie verursachen nicht an die Telekom zahlt, holt man sich nun das Geld beim Kunden. Vllt. ist es auch eine aggressive Methode die Dienstanbieter zum zahlen zu bringen.


----------



## Nosi11 (22. April 2013)

jo, sollte vielleicht brille anziehen, danke


----------



## Farragut (22. April 2013)

Sakurai schrieb:


> Weil die Dienstanbieter für den Traffic den sie verursachen nicht an die Telekom zahlt, holt man sich nun das Geld beim Kunden. Vllt. ist es auch eine aggressive Methode die Dienstanbieter zum zahlen zu bringen.


 
ja sicherlich, aber was wird man damit erreichen? Alle werden es nur auf die Telekom abgesehen haben, das geflame, das gebashe, das gehasse, in diesem Fall gibt es sowas wie BAD PR. Die Konkurrenz reibt sich die Hände bei solchen Ankündigungen. Wie lebensmüde sind die eigentlich bei der Telekom...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (22. April 2013)

Farragut schrieb:


> ich kann das wirklich nciht nachvollziehen, da bewirbt die Telekom selber die ach so dolle Cloud und jetzt will sie den selbstgeschaffenen Traffic loswerden?
> 
> In welcher Zeit leben die eigentlich? Steam, MaxDome, Youtube, Origin und und und das Volumen schmilzt beim zuschauen, eben ein Youtube Video in HD geschaut und mal so nebenbei 1.4GB flöten gegangen...


Es reicht allein, dass man eine Weile in Facebook online ist. Was da an Bildern usw. runtergeladen wird, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Die Telekomtarife, so wie sie im Artikel beschrieben sind, sind für Nutzer konzipiert, die gelegentlich im Internet surfen um was zu suchen, ihre Mails zu checken und vllt. gelegentlich mal in social networks vorbei gucken.

Alle Intensivnutzer, die sich viel auf Grafikintensiven Pages rumtreiben, YT Videos gucken, Steam / Origin / etc. nutzen, kriegen bei den Tarifen große Probleme. Hat die Telekom ja am Ende des Modemzeitalters auch schon so gemacht, um viele Leute auf ISDN bzw. DSL zu treiben. Hat geklappt. Wenn da jetzt keine Alternative vom Anbieter kommt, wechseln die Leute eben zu anderen ISPs.


----------



## Sayajin3 (22. April 2013)

Und dann rennen sie von haus zu haus, ihr FFTH anzupreisen...
Mag vllt sein, dass durch die größere Bandbreite weniger drosselung durch "mitnutzer" geschehen (bis irgendwann die leute es schaffen, alle um die 200mbit auszulasten...), aber ehrlich, so viel zeug wie ich an die uni transferiere... steam lad... also im monat hab ich immer um die 500 bis 600 gig traffic und ich nutze legale angebote~


----------



## Rabowke (22. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wenns mal wirklich soviel up und down wär - es ist ja nur bis zu
> 
> ne 50mb vdsl telekom leitung hat gerade mal um die 32mb der rest geht verloren aber dein titel passt ja


 Mausibär ... ich lad mit VDSL50 mit 5.8MB / Sekunde runter. Was genau soll hier bitte 32mb*it* sein?

Also nicht unbedingt an meinem "Titel" hochziehen, sondern ggf. Argumente bringen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2013)

Willkommen zurück im Steinzeitalter des Internets. Vermutlich kommt dann in 10 Jahren wieder jemand auf die Idee, das Ganze dann minütlich abrechnen zu lassen 



Sayajin3 schrieb:


> Und dann rennen sie von haus zu haus, ihr FFTH anzupreisen...
> Mag vllt sein, dass durch die größere Bandbreite weniger drosselung durch "mitnutzer" geschehen (bis irgendwann die leute es schaffen, alle um die 200mbit auszulasten...), aber ehrlich, so viel zeug wie ich an die uni transferiere... steam lad... also im monat hab ich immer um die 500 bis 600 gig traffic und ich nutze legale angebote~


 
Gerade wenn man Steamnutzer ist, sind z.B. 75 GB ein Witz. Es gibt ja jetzt schon Spiele, die sind 30 GB groß und die werden in Zukunft ja noch größer werden.


----------



## Fightingfurball (22. April 2013)

serienonkel schrieb:


> Schweine Laden die Telekom. Nicht nur das sie im DSL Segment die teuersten sind und minderwertigen Service bieten nein jetzt auch noch das Volumen des kunden angreifen.
> Sollte es mich als Bestandskunde auch irgendwann treffen werde ich auch einen Wechsel vornehmen.


 Service?
Falls du es nicht gemerkt hast. Wenn ein Problem vorkommt, kommt ein Techniker der Telekom nicht von Vodafon etc. und das weil die keinen eigenen Service haben, sondern diesen von der Telekom leihen, weil das billiger ist...


Sheggo schrieb:


> 75GB braucht kein Mensch? was ist denn mit Leuten, die Maxdome nutzen oder sich gerne mal HD Videos angucken wollen?
> Oder Steam Nutzer? selbst die ganze Werbung auf Webseiten und Werbefilme vor Beiträgen hier auf PCG gehen dann vom Volumen ab!
> 
> wie viel Daten Brutto fließen, wenn man intensiv MMOs zockt, weiß ich gar nicht genau...


 MMOs brauchen normalerweise nur ein paar MB pro Stunde, kommt aber auch auf das Spiel an.

Naja, ich habe nur eine T2 und benutze Steam ohne Probleme. Es dauert nur etwas um ein Spiel runterzuladen aber das ist alles. Die Drosselung ist immer noch doppelt so schnell wie meine momentane Leitung, die im übrigen ausreicht um HD Videos zu schauen.


----------



## Farragut (22. April 2013)

Fightingfurball schrieb:


> Service?
> Falls du es nicht gemerkt hast. Wenn ein Problem vorkommt, kommt ein Techniker der Telekom nicht von Vodafon etc. und das weil die keinen eigenen Service haben, sondern diesen von der Telekom leihen, weil das billiger ist...
> 
> MMOs brauchen normalerweise nur ein paar MB pro Stunde, kommt aber auch auf das Spiel an.
> ...


 

was wie moment?! 384kb / 2 = 192kb und das reicht bei dir für HD Videos???

vorallem verstehe ich unter einer T2 eine 6MBit Verbindung die ja rein gar nichts mit 384kb/s gemein hat...was willst du eigentlich nun sagen?


----------



## danthe (22. April 2013)

Die Speed-Drosselung steht bei den VDSL-Anschlüssen (ohne Entertain) schon seit Jahren im Vertrag:

http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/blog.php?b=205

Kann nur nicht genau sagen, ob das schon durchgesetzt wurde. Jedenfalls stand das schon in unserem Vertrag von 2011 drin, für VDSL 25 waren es 100 GB, für 50 200GB.
Allerdings scheint die Geschwindigkeit nach der Drosselung nicht so drastisch zu sein, wie es jetzt angekündigt würde: 6 Mbit/s statt den jetzt angekündigten 0.384, die sind wirklich eine Frechheit. Wenn ihr mich fragt, ist eigentlich jede Drosselung bei egal welchem Volumen und auf egal welche Bandbreite eine Frechheit, für unser Haus gab es aber leider keinen anderen vernünftigen Anbieter.

Übrigens, um diese 384 kbit/s mal in eine Dimension zu bringen, das sind 48 kb die Sekunde. Ein 8-GB-Steamspiel braucht damit etwa 1 Tag und 22 Stunden. Bei 50 Mbit/s sind es gerade mal 21 Minuten.


----------



## tommy301077 (22. April 2013)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Nicht wegen dem Pipifax mit der Volumenbegrenzen (kein normaler Mensch braucht 75 GB Onlinevolumen),
> [/B][/I]


 
Täusch dich da mal nicht! Kennst du Battlefield 3? Das sind inzwischen 35GB und wenn man aus bestimmten Gründen sein System 1-2 mal im Monat neu aufsetzen muss, dann ist das Volumen ruckzuck weg.


----------



## Chemenu (22. April 2013)

tommy301077 schrieb:


> Täusch dich da mal nicht! Kennst du Battlefield 3? Das sind inzwischen 35GB und wenn man aus bestimmten Gründen sein System 1-2 mal im Monat neu aufsetzen muss, dann ist das Volumen ruckzuck weg.


 Das stimmt. Aber wenn man sein System 1-2 mal im Monat neu aufsetzen muss hat man, abgesehen von fehlenden Backups, ganz andere Probleme.


----------



## Khaos (22. April 2013)

Fightingfurball schrieb:


> Service?
> Falls du es nicht gemerkt hast. Wenn ein Problem vorkommt, kommt ein Techniker der Telekom nicht von Vodafon etc. und das weil die keinen eigenen Service haben, sondern diesen von der Telekom leihen, weil das billiger ist...


 
Nicht weil´s billiger ist, sondern weil Telekom immer noch das Monopol besitzt, was die Kabel angeht. Alle anderen Anbieter mieten sich auf Telekom-Kabel ein. Und kriegen dafür immer noch günstigere Tarife hin. Und Telekom bescheißt von vorne bis hinten - siehe zum Teil zigfaches Nichterscheinen zu vereinbarten DSL-Freischalt-Terminen. Und das wo Kunden sich extra Urlaub nahmen und den ganzen Tag zu Hause warteten. Ich hab bei ´nem DSL-Anbieter im Kundenservice gearbeitet. Was man da zu hören kriegt, glaubt man nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. April 2013)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Bestehende Verträge, können die ja auch nicht mal eben ändern. Und bis 2016 sind alle jetzigen Verträge eh die neuen mit der Begrenzung. Das haben die schon clever gemacht um den bestehenden Kunden jetzt erstmal nicht direkt einen vor den Bug zuhauen.
> 
> Meiner eins wird auch nicht mehr bei der Telekom bleiben, wenn es mich bald erwischt. 75GB für eine 16Mbit Leitung ist mehr als ein schlechter Witz. Und erst recht, wenn du noch Gamer bist und diese ja auch immer mehr an Datengröße gewinnen.
> 
> Aber ich denke auch, das sie sich damit ins Abseits schießen werden. Spätestens dann, wenn viele Bestandskunden laufen gehen. Bleibt nur ab zuwarten was die anderen großen machen. Aber die Telekom ist auch bekannt dafür, das Sie sowas ihren neuen Kunden oder Verlängerer erst gar nicht auf die Nase binden. Die vertuschen sehr gern sehr viel!


 
Sowas steht (normalerweise) auch in einem Vertrag. Gerade über Limitierungen sollte informiert werden und es sollte ausdrücklich im Vertrag stehen. Ist beides nicht der Fall, hat man doch als Kunde einige Rechte, die man einfordern kann.


----------



## tommy301077 (22. April 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber wenn man sein System 1-2 mal im Monat neu aufsetzen muss hat man, abgesehen von fehlenden Backups, ganz andere Probleme.



Anderes Beispiel: Ich habe gerade einen neuen Rechner für nen Kumpel zusammengebaut und richte gerade wieder Steam inkl. aller Spiele (21) ein. Er hat nur eine 2000er Leitung und ich eine 128000er. Da kommt einiges zusammen. Und was nützt mir ein Datenbackup, wenn ich ein neues System einrichte, bei dem die Game-Daten aus der Cloud bezogen werden? Mal ganz davon abgesehen, halte ich ein Datenbackup im Privatbereich sowieso nur für die Systemplatte und wichtige Daten (Dokumente, Bilder, Musik) für notwendig und das muss auch nicht jeden Tag sein, wie z.B. in Unternehmen.


----------



## Kerusame (22. April 2013)

hmm, also das wars wohl mit der idee von cloud-gaming in deutschland. oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Triplezer0 (22. April 2013)

Farragut schrieb:


> ja sicherlich, aber was wird man damit erreichen? Alle werden es nur auf die Telekom abgesehen haben, das geflame, das gebashe, das gehasse, in diesem Fall gibt es sowas wie BAD PR. Die Konkurrenz reibt sich die Hände bei solchen Ankündigungen. Wie lebensmüde sind die eigentlich bei der Telekom...


 
Ich verstehe das auch nicht, ich bezweifle dass die telekom diese drosselung anderen anbietern irgendwie aufdrücken kann, also was hält sämtliche telekomkunden davon ab auf einen anderen anbieter auszuweichen?


----------



## belakor602 (22. April 2013)

USK, Telekom, was wiederfährt euch Deutschen denn als nächstes? Ihr tut mir schon langsam richtig leid. Ich kann nicht mal mehr schadenfreudig sein...


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2013)

Kerusame schrieb:


> hmm, also das wars wohl mit der idee von cloud-gaming in deutschland. oder sehe ich das falsch?


 
Wobei das ja nichts Schlechtes wäre, wenn dadurch Cloud Gaming verhindert werden würde.  Das kann mir gerne wegbleiben.


----------



## weisauchnicht (22. April 2013)

Ich habe extra angerufen bei den fuzzis.Die sagten mir das meins bei 200 gb liegt....ich glaube langsam auch nicht das ich die ereiche zur zeit bei meiner highspeed 600 kb/s leitung :/ Aber unterstützen sollte man das nicht,wenn man die entwicklung von datenvolumen der letzten 20 jahre auf die nächsten 20 bezieht,wäre das in 10 jahren spätestens ein supergau.
Alles wird größer,seien es spiele oder filme oder sonstwas.
Das sollte man hier mit einrechnen....


----------



## Stingshot22 (22. April 2013)

Also wenn die Telekom ihren Untermietern diese Drosselungs-Tarife nicht auch irgendwie aufzwingen kann, ist das finanzieller Selbstmord, weil alle dann dahin rennen.

Aber mal ganz im Ernst: Hier sagt jeder "Dann gehen die Leute halt woanders hin". Aber wie viele der "anderen" haben den bei der Telekom die Leitungen gemietet? Weiß einer von euch, wie die Verträge zwischen Telekom und bsw. Vodafon aussehen? Wer sagt denn, dass die unter sich nicht auch was anderes aushandeln, sodass Vodafon, 1&1, etc. dazu gezwungen sind, es ebenfalls so zu machen? Und selbstständige Anbieter wie Kabel Deutschland und Co sind längst nicht überall verfügbar.
Deshalb sollte man vielleicht nicht so voreilig mit Aussagen wie "dann geh ich halt woanders hin" sein.


----------



## Fightingfurball (22. April 2013)

Farragut schrieb:


> was wie moment?! 384kb / 2 = 192kb und das reicht bei dir für HD Videos???
> 
> vorallem verstehe ich unter einer T2 eine 6MBit Verbindung die ja rein gar nichts mit 384kb/s gemein hat...was willst du eigentlich nun sagen?


 Ah hast Recht, meinte 2MBit. Das entspricht knapp der Hälfte der Drosselung und ist ausreichend wenn man nicht noch benebenbei etwas läd, um sich HD Videos anzuschauen, obwohl das auch wieder auf das Format der Videos ankommt.


----------



## The_Final (22. April 2013)

Fightingfurball schrieb:


> Ah hast Recht, meinte 2MBit. Das entspricht knapp der Hälfte der Drosselung und ist ausreichend wenn man nicht noch benebenbei etwas läd, um sich HD Videos anzuschauen, obwohl das auch wieder auf das Format der Videos ankommt.


 Nein, die Drosselung ist 384k*Bit*; viel Spaß dabei, damit HD-Videos zu gucken.


----------



## Schredder (22. April 2013)

Ich frage mich ja, ob das nicht ein Verstoß gegen das Kartellrecht ist. Immerhin werden die Telekom eigenen Entertain Angebote weiterhin nutzbar sein, während Kunden bei Maxdome und Co. nach ungefähr 10 HD-Filmen in die Röhre schauen. Das schreit doch geradezu nach MONOPOL.

Wie manch einer hier auf einer Gamingseite auch noch behaupten kann, dass ein normaler User eh nie auf 75GB kommt, versteh ich gleich doppelt nicht. Wenn ich mir überlege, dass es heutzutage bei weitem keine Seltenheit mehr ist dass Spiele weit über 20 GB verbrauchen (bei Extrembeispielen wie Max Payne3 sind es gar 40GB) wäre das angestrebte Volumenlimit ruckzuck voll. Wenn man dann auch noch den Fakt heranzieht, dass dank der kommenden Next-Gen Konsolen Spiele wohl noch weitaus größer werden (dank höher aufgelöster Texturen usw) wird man sich im Jahr 2016 als Telekom Kunde nur noch ein Spiel im Monat herunterladen können, welches man dann nicht mal mehr Online zocken kann -jedenfalls nicht in Verbindung mit Teamspeak- weil der Ping bei DSL Light für viele Games zu hoch ist.

Wenn man dann auch noch liest, dass in Japan 2GBit Flatrates für 40 Euro angeboten werden (ohne Volumenbegrenzung wohlgemerkt) bekommt man doch den Wunsch schnellstmöglichst aus unserer Bananenrepublik auszuwandern. 
Wieviele Länder gibt es denn überhaupt noch die schlechter mit Internet versorgt sind als Deutschland? Auf die schnelle fällt mir nur Korea ein.


----------



## Corlagon (22. April 2013)

the first honest cable company


----------



## wollowolle (22. April 2013)

einmal steam neu installiert, 7-8 spiele runtergeladen = schicht im schacht. danke, schöne neue welt...lol


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2013)

wollowolle schrieb:


> einmal steam neu installiert, 7-8 spiele runtergeladen = schicht im schacht. danke, schöne neue welt...lol


 
Deswegen hab ich mir vor einiger Zeit schon eine große externe Festplatte gekauft. Einfach den Steamordner rübergeschoben und nachdem man sein System neu aufgesetzt hat, dann den Steamordner wieder hinkopieren und du musst so gut wie gar nichts mehr runterladen. 
Das Gleiche geht auch bei Origin(dort einfach den Origin Games Ordner sichern) und bei Uplay(gleich nach dem Runterladen eines Spieles den Installer sichern und später wieder rüberkopieren.)


----------



## Phagos (22. April 2013)

Nicht weil das billiger ist, sondern weil die anderen Anbieter die Leitung von der Telekom mieten müssen. Die Telekom lässt keine anderen Techniker an deren Leitungen ran. Und sowie ne Störmeldung von einem anderen Anbieter kommt, trinken die "Service"techniker auch gerne noch nen zweiten Kaffee bevor sie losfahren. Um dem Kunden dann zu erklären, dass sie bei der Telekom nicht so lange gewartet hätten.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (22. April 2013)

Nun ja, ich hab einen LTE-Vertrag (die alternative wäre DSL-Light) und muss mit 10 GB im Monat auskommen. Zum Surfen/Patchen/Spielen reicht das dicke, Video-Streaming sollte man sich aber verkneifen...


----------



## GK110 (22. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Quark.
> Erstmal nachdenken, dann schreiben. Des Weiteren ist die Telekom nicht wirklich teuer ... oder wo bekommt man 50mbit Download & 10mbit Upload für unter 50 EUR?


 
Kabel Deutschland bietet 100mbit/6mbit mit Telefon für 40€ im Monat (der Upload is aber schon irgendwie n Witz)


----------



## Oli22 (22. April 2013)

Schredder schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, ob das nicht ein Verstoß gegen das Kartellrecht ist. Immerhin werden die Telekom eigenen Entertain Angebote weiterhin nutzbar sein, während Kunden bei Maxdome und Co. nach ungefähr 10 HD-Filmen in die Röhre schauen. Das schreit doch geradezu nach MONOPOL.
> 
> Wie manch einer hier auf einer Gamingseite auch noch behaupten kann, dass ein normaler User eh nie auf 75GB kommt, versteh ich gleich doppelt nicht. Wenn ich mir überlege, dass es heutzutage bei weitem keine Seltenheit mehr ist dass Spiele weit über 20 GB verbrauchen (bei Extrembeispielen wie Max Payne3 sind es gar 40GB) wäre das angestrebte Volumenlimit ruckzuck voll. Wenn man dann auch noch den Fakt heranzieht, dass dank der kommenden Next-Gen Konsolen Spiele wohl noch weitaus größer werden (dank höher aufgelöster Texturen usw) wird man sich im Jahr 2016 als Telekom Kunde nur noch ein Spiel im Monat herunterladen können, welches man dann nicht mal mehr Online zocken kann -jedenfalls nicht in Verbindung mit Teamspeak- weil der Ping bei DSL Light für viele Games zu hoch ist.
> 
> ...


 
dazu kommt noch hinzu das fast jedes Europäische Land und auch die USA wesentlich bessere Pingzeiten haben als wir hier:
bsp: hab ich nen viel höhreren Ping wenn ich auf nem US Server CSS spiele als ein US Spieler auf EU oder aber zb Engländer haben sogar teilweise bessere Pings auf D Servern als D Spieler auf D Servern.

btw solltet ihr mal alle ein Programm installieren wo genau aufgelistet ist wieviel GB man im Monat runterläd und ihr wäret erstaunt wieiviel GB man nur brauch wenn man mal Youtube oder andere plattformen besucht bzw wenn man Updates zieht.... da kommt man schnell mal auf (je nach oftheit der benutzung des PC´s) auf 20 GB ohne sich dabei ein Spiel runtergeladen zu haben.
Und ich bin eh einer der sich die Spiele per Codes online kauft und dann runterläd...das ist für viele um einiges günstiger als in den laden zu rennen!


----------



## Kreon (22. April 2013)

Oli22 schrieb:


> btw solltet ihr mal alle ein Programm installieren wo genau aufgelistet ist wieviel GB man im Monat runterläd und ihr wäret erstaunt wieiviel GB man nur brauch wenn man mal Youtube oder andere plattformen besucht bzw wenn man Updates zieht.... da kommt man schnell mal auf (je nach oftheit der benutzung des PC´s) auf 20 GB ohne sich dabei ein Spiel runtergeladen zu haben


 
Wurde hier ja jetzt schon öfters erwähnt. 75 GB sind ein Witz. Nur durch die Nutzung von Onlinestreams (Mediathek, Youtube, Twitch, ....) gehen beim mir 2 GB am Tag drauf. Mit Steam, Demos und Patches sind die 75 GB schon vor dem Monatsende leicht zu komplettieren ohne sich überhaupt anstrengen zu müssen.


----------



## Kerusame (22. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wobei das ja nichts Schlechtes wäre, wenn dadurch Cloud Gaming verhindert werden würde.  Das kann mir gerne wegbleiben.


 
wollte ich damit garnicht behaupten


----------



## Vordack (23. April 2013)

Farragut schrieb:


> ja sicherlich, aber was wird man damit erreichen? Alle werden es nur auf die Telekom abgesehen haben, das geflame, das gebashe, das gehasse, in diesem Fall gibt es sowas wie BAD PR. Die Konkurrenz reibt sich die Hände bei solchen Ankündigungen. Wie lebensmüde sind die eigentlich bei der Telekom...



Das bleibt abzuwarten.

Ich kann es gut nachvollziehen und würde es auch zuerst denken, aber erstens sind vermutlich prozentual wenige (außer Firmen) betroffen die hiermit Probleme kriegen würden. Dann ist da die "Ich traue der Telekom weil sie zuerst da war" Mentalität der meissten. Ich hab früher selber Telefonverträge von Arcor verkauft, da helfen oft totschlag Argumente nichts, sie bleiben bei der Telekom   Drittens bleiben bestehende Verträge ja unangetastet. Viertens soll das Telekom Gebiet erweitert werden = Neukunden.

Ich werde gespannt sein wie sich die Marktverteilung entwickelt. Eine Reduktion des Telekomanteils würde vermutlich den Konkurrenzkampf stärken


----------



## LordCrash (23. April 2013)

Erbärmlich, erbärmlicher, Deutschland....mal wieder....

In anderen Ländern lacht man nur über den erbärmlichen Ausbau unserer Internetkapazitäten und die Preise, die dafür verlangt werden. 

Dass die Politik hier nicht mal einschreitet und dieser Geldgier der Telekom einen Riegel vorschiebt im Sinne der Verbraucher, ist mir absolut schleierhaft. Wofür wählen wir den die Affen?


----------



## UTDARKCTF (23. April 2013)

Was entsteht eigentlich so an Trafic pro Stunde beim Online Zocken , zb Battlefied 3 ?


----------



## Phone83 (23. April 2013)

Pro Tag würde noch gehen aber im Monat..wenn mal ein Zocker seine Steam BIBI neu laden muss oder ein Spiel wie WoW neu macht sind mal eben 50 gb weg..


----------



## Fightingfurball (23. April 2013)

The_Final schrieb:


> Nein, die Drosselung ist 384k*Bit*; viel Spaß dabei, damit HD-Videos zu gucken.


OK, DAS ist dann doch mies


----------



## Fightingfurball (23. April 2013)

Phone83 schrieb:


> Pro Tag würde noch gehen aber im Monat..wenn mal ein Zocker seine Steam BIBI neu laden muss oder ein Spiel wie WoW neu macht sind mal eben 50 gb weg..


 Naja aber wer hat den bitte seine Steam Bibliothek auf der Systemfestplatte? Ich habe über die Jahre mein System wenige Male neuaufsetzen müssen und in keinem der Fälle musste ich meine Steam Bibliothek erneuern. Ich seh da das Problem eher bei den Updates als der Neuinstallierung.


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (23. April 2013)

so ne verfrühte meldung, zu nem sehr heiklen thema - die wissen genau, dass sie auf enorme kritik damit stoßen werden - das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen. vielleicht konfuse pr? hier stinkt was gewaltig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2013)

Jungs, haltet doch erstmal die Füsse still.
Wie in der News (und wie ich auch gestern zufällig im Radio gehört habe), wird es vor 2015/2016 nicht zur DSL-Drosselung kommen.
Das sind also noch ein Paar Jährchen, und spätestens dann kann man der Telekom immer noch "Adieu" sagen.

Aktuell sehe ich zumindest keinen Anlass, meinen DSL-Anschluss von heute auf morgen zu kündigen.
Und wie es um 2015/2016 mit zukünftigen Anschluss-Preisen und -Tarifen stehen wird, muss man abwarten.

Und überhaupt: Sind wir von der Telekom abhängig ? Es gibt genügend Konkurrenz.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2013)

GK110 schrieb:


> Kabel Deutschland bietet 100mbit/6mbit mit Telefon für 40€ im Monat (der Upload is aber schon irgendwie n Witz)


 Für 50 Euro geht es sogar bis zu 300 mBit hoch, allerdings dann auch mit dem ganzen Entertainment-Gedöns, ob man es haben will oder nicht.

Sofern Kabel verfügbar, wäre das zumindest auch eine denkbare Alternative.


----------



## wurzn (23. April 2013)

TheoTheMushroom schrieb:


> so ne verfrühte meldungw zu nem sehr heiklen thema - die wissen genau, dass sie auf enorme kritik damit stoßen werden - das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen. vielleicht konfuse pr? hier stinkt was gewaltig
> 
> Nö, 2 jahre damit sich die aufregung wieder legt.
> Witzig zuerst cloud, dann jedes kb extra abrechnen...
> Ich kenn mich zwar nicht aus,  aber is da gerichtlich was drinn? ich mein anbieter wie maxdome, watchever ja sogar itunes geraten da gegenüber den t diensten ins hintertreffen. Gut das ich da nicht bin, selbst mit größtem vertrag müsst ich regelmäßig entdrosseln


----------



## onaccdesaster (23. April 2013)

Wenn ich mir Bereiche wie DRM bei Spielen und jetzt die Telekom mit ihrem Vorhaben anschaue bin ich bei meiner Einstellung bestätigt das der Kunde schon lange kein König mehr ist! 
Früher mit dem 56k-Modems und danach mit ISDN und dann DSL gab es noch Volumentarife in denen man in einem Monat 2-5GB oder mehr je nach Tarif frei hatte und heute wollen die das wieder einführen?
Da wurde und wird mit unbegrenzten Flates geworben und jetzt rudern die wieder zurück. 

Der Grund den die Telekom nennt finde ich auch lächerlich: Das Hochgeschwindigkeitsnetz ausbauen. Ich habe bestimmt seit 10 Jahren einen DSL 2000 Vertrag bei denen aber empfange nur DSL 1000! Die bauen doch überhaupt nichts aus! Da kann ich auch noch die nächsten 10 Jahre warten dann hat sich auch noch nichts getan!

Wenn die Telekom das einführt kann ich auch nur jedem Vielnutzer raten seinen Anbieter zu Wechseln! Nur so quittiert man solche Aktionen!!


----------



## Schlechtmacher (23. April 2013)

UTDARKCTF schrieb:


> Was entsteht eigentlich so an Trafic pro Stunde beim Online Zocken , zb Battlefied 3 ?


 
Online-Spiele verursachen i.d.R. weniger Traffic als normales Surfen.


----------



## Koorinator (23. April 2013)

ich kann den Shitstorm schon riechen


----------



## Prime85 (23. April 2013)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es schonmal erwähnt wurde aber auf der Petitionsplattform Change.org gibt es schon eine Petition an die Telekom gegen die Drosselung mit derzeit 1.473 Unterstützern.


----------



## weisauchnicht (23. April 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jungs, haltet doch erstmal die Füsse still.
> Wie in der News (und wie ich auch gestern zufällig im Radio gehört habe), wird es vor 2015/2016 nicht zur DSL-Drosselung kommen.
> Das sind also noch ein Paar Jährchen, und spätestens dann kann man der Telekom immer noch "Adieu" sagen.
> 
> ...



Wenn man von vornherein die füße still hält,wird es wie alles im sand verlaufen sein bis 2015... Da liegt ja das problem dabei.
Beim euro haben auch alle die füße still gehalten und heute?! heute sieht man was man davon hat.


----------



## Kreon (23. April 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Online-Spiele verursachen i.d.R. weniger Traffic als normales Surfen.


 
Ne halbe Stunde SC2 benötigt ungefähr 5 MB. Denke mal, dass es bei anderen Spielen ähnlich sein wird, bzw. nicht sehr viel höher.


----------



## rookyrook (23. April 2013)

Dann gibt's "demnächst" eine "Premium Gamer Flatrate"..natürlich auch mit einem Premium Preis.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (23. April 2013)

UTDARKCTF schrieb:


> Was entsteht eigentlich so an Trafic pro Stunde beim Online Zocken , zb Battlefied 3 ?


 
Kommt ganz auf das Spiel an und wieviel Kommunikation zwischen Server und Client benötigt wird. Bei MMOs mit ner großen Welt mit sehr vielen Spielern und Worldevents, etc. (WoW, Guildwars 2, Planetside2, usw.) ist das tendenziell mehr, als bei nem Shooter wie BF3 der nur informationen für nen recht begrenzten Raum (eben die Karte) braucht. 
Sachen wie Grafik, Phsysik, Skripts, etc. passieren ja eh bei dir auf dem Computer. Sprich der Traffic der beim eigentlichen Spielen anfällt, hält sich einigermaßen in Grenzen, große MMOs mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Peter23 (23. April 2013)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Wenn man von vornherein die füße still hält,wird es wie alles im sand verlaufen sein bis 2015... Da liegt ja das problem dabei.
> Beim euro haben auch alle die füße still gehalten und heute?! heute sieht man was man davon hat.


 
Das wir wirtschaftlich erfolgreich und Exportweltmeister sind?


----------



## weisauchnicht (24. April 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Das wir wirtschaftlich erfolgreich und Exportweltmeister sind?


 Die erklärung wäre jetzt hier zu lang und würde vom thema abweichen.Aber scheinbar funktioniert die medienpropaganda bei einigen zu gut.


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2013)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Die erklärung wäre jetzt hier zu lang und würde vom thema abweichen.Aber scheinbar funktioniert die medienpropaganda bei einigen zu gut.


 ... wird dir unter deinem Aluhut nicht warm? 

Natürlich hat der EUR als europäisches Gebilde auch Nachteile, keine Frage. Aber für uns Deutschen bzw. Deutschland im Allgemeinen überwiegen die Vorteile.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (24. April 2013)

peil ich nicht, warum die das so kompliziert machen. sie können doch gleich sagen, das sie ihre internet-sparte dicht machen wollen um sich auf andere geschäftsbereiche zu konzentrieren


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2013)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Wenn man von vornherein die füße still hält,wird es wie alles im sand verlaufen sein bis 2015... Da liegt ja das problem dabei.
> Beim euro haben auch alle die füße still gehalten und heute?! heute sieht man was man davon hat.


 Du vergisst, dass nicht nur die zahlenden Kunden sich gegen die Pläne der Telekom wehren. Was sollen denn Online-Video-Portale wie Maxdome, Lovefilm und Co. dazu sagen ? Die werden erst recht dagegen angehen, weil die sonst bei Durchsetzung der Drosselungspläne kaum gute Geschäfte machen werden.


----------



## USA911 (24. April 2013)

Ich vermute eher den Zweck dahinter, das sie somit eher die 100 -200 Mbit Verträger verkauft bekommen. Denn eigentlich sind die momentan noch "unnötig". Filme und Streams lassen sich auch gut auf einer 16er Leitung schauen.

Vorallem wird es sehr spannend was die Echt Geschwindigkeit betrifft, denn bisher heißt es ja nur "bis zu XMbit". Müssen Sie dann auch garantiert die Geschwindigkeit liefern, wenn sie dann drosseln?

Und warum verursacht der Trafic kosten? Entweder sind die Netze dafür ausreichend ausgebaut oder nicht, aber ein Wasserrohr kann ja auch nur ein bestimmtes Volumen liefern und da steigen ja auch nicht die Kosten, ob ich jetzt 1Liter abzapfe oder 100. Es dauert halt nur entsprechend lang.

Aber wie hieß es damals schon sö schön :"Immer ärger mit den Gelben, ähh meine natürlich Margenta"


----------



## VigarLunaris (24. April 2013)

Ein Gedanke zur Güte : Es ist 2020 die T-Com hat ihren Wurstsalat von Flatrate mit Volumen durch. Alle schauen nur noch bei den Entertainkanälen ihre Filmchen. 

Anbieter wie Videoload, Lovemovies und wie Sie alle heißen sind längst Geschichte. Es hat keiner mehr bei ihnen geladen, denn es würde ja Volumen verbrauchen. Doch hat damals keiner die Gerichte bemüht oder das Kartellamt eingeschaltet um Wettbewerbsverzerrung anzuprangern.

Aber auch die anderen ISP verfahren so. So laden Sie ihre Filme bei Vodafone im Portal oder bei den Kabelanbietern. Doch mal ein Angebot von einem anderen Nutzen "no way" ich will ja Highspeed Surfen.

Seltsam das sich alle nur Aufregen über den Verlust von Gigabyte saugen. So werden Spieletitel wohl nicht mehr über Steam, sondern über Gamesload erworben. So werden Musik und die anderen Raublkopierecken auch ihr Ende finde. Die Drosselung ja die hat es gebracht.

Nun herrscht endlich Frieden im Netz. Überall saugt man Munter weiter und erfreut sich am legalen, halb legalen und illegalen. Nur in fein Deutschland fällt schon das simple betreten einer Plattform eines anderen Anbieter ins Gewicht wie ein Mord.

In diesem Sinne  ---    ohhhhh Nein ... es ist der 15te des Monats und mein neues MMO möchte ein Update von 1,5 GB fahren. 1,5 GB ticken die denn noch richtig, so kann ich wohl am Ende des Monats nur noch 300 kBit Surfen.

Schöne heile Welt. Danke T-Com


----------



## Datamind (24. April 2013)

Hat hier noch keiner die Drosselkom erwähnt 

https://twitter.com/drosselkom


In dem Video wird auf die telekom.de Seite mit simulierter Drosselfunktion zugegriffen. 101 Sekunden bis die Seite vollständig geladen ist ^^

Telekom-Drossel mit 384 kbit/s on Vimeo


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. April 2013)

Datamind schrieb:


> Hat hier noch keiner die Drosselkom erwähnt
> 
> https://twitter.com/drosselkom


 
Das ist herrlich.


----------



## Worrel (25. April 2013)

USA911 schrieb:


> Und warum verursacht der Trafic kosten? Entweder sind die Netze dafür ausreichend ausgebaut oder nicht, aber ein Wasserrohr kann ja auch nur ein bestimmtes Volumen liefern und da steigen ja auch nicht die Kosten, ob ich jetzt 1Liter abzapfe oder 100. Es dauert halt nur entsprechend lang.


 
Das verursacht nur dann keine Kosten, wenn du in einem Tal wohnst und dein Wasser von einem Bergsee aus runterläuft.

Natürlich muß für jedes Bit, welches du dir aus dem Internet ziehst, erstmal der Server laufen, an dem du angeschlossen bist.

Für den braucht man Hardware, die regelmässig gewartet und bei Defekten ausgetauscht werden muß.

dann findet innerhalb der IP Kommunikation für jedes Bit eine Kommunikation statt à la:

"Hallo, ich bin User Rechner X."
"Gib Passwort"
"Passwort"
"OK"
"www.web.de"
"He, kennt hier einer "www.web.de"?
DNS: "versuch's mal mit 212.227.222.9"
"Hallo 212.227.222.9"
"Hallo Server"
"gib Daten auf port 80, Zieladresse anhängend"
"hier, das ist für Zieladresse"
"danke"
"Hallo user, hier ist ein Teil von der gewünschten Seite."
userPC: "Danke, hab's erhalten"
...

...
"und hier, das ist für Zieladresse"
"danke"
"Hallo user, hier ist ein Teil von der gewünschten Seite."
userPC: "Danke, hab's erhalten"
"und das gehört für Zieladresse auch noch dazu, dann ist Schluß"
"danke, tschüss"
"Hallo user, hier ist der letzte Teil von der gewünschten Seite."
userPC: "Danke, hab's erhalten"
"tschüss"
"tschüss"


Davon abgesehen muss für jedes Bit die CPU, Speicher und Festplatten Caches beansprucht werden, was a) zu Abnutzungserscheinungen und b) Wärme Entwicklung führt, die durch entsprechende Kühlmaßnahmen abgebaut werden muß.

Genauso wie dein Rechner nicht nur mit heißer Luft funktioniert (sondern diese produziert), sondern an eine Steckdose angeschlossen werden muß und im Betrieb mehrere 100 Watt verbraucht, ist das auch bei Servern so.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2013)

Jetzt zeigt auch unsere Politik endlich ihre Haltung zu dieser Drosselungsgeschichte:

Deutsche Telekom - Bundesregierung übt Kritik an der geplanten Volumenbegrenzung - News - GameStar.de

Wenigstens nehmen unsere Regierungsleute, die auch nicht viel richtig machen, die Sache sehr kritisch an.


----------



## Vordack (25. April 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Text



LOL Schön beschrieben, ich denke aber daß sich Computer nicht so viel bei einander bedanken


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> LOL Schön beschrieben, ich denke aber daß sich Computer nicht so viel bei einander bedanken


 Hmm ... doch, tun sie. 

Nicht ganz so förmlich, aber es gibt ACK Pakete bei div. Protokollen, im Beispiel von Worrel eben im DNS sowie TCP Protokoll.


----------



## Vordack (25. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm ... doch, tun sie.
> 
> Nicht ganz so förmlich, aber es gibt ACK Pakete bei div. Protokollen, im Beispiel von Worrel eben im DNS sowie TCP Protokoll.


 
ACK bedeutet so viel wie Acknowledge, was widerrum eine "positive Rückmeldung" ist. Das hat nichts mit Dankeschön zu tun 

Tom: Hast Du das Paket erhalten?
Jim: (sendet ACK): Ja, ich habe es erhalten.

Tom: Hast Du das Paket erhalten?
Jim: Danke

Okay, letzteres würde auch gehen da gewußt ist was gemeint ist, aber so richtig korrektes Deutsch ist es nicht  Ehr na  Art Abkürzung. Richtig wäre Danke, ich habe es erhalten. Die letzten 4 worte wären der ACK Part.


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> [...]


 Ich schrieb ja nicht ohne Grund "nicht so förmlich". So ein ACK ist natürlich nur eine Bestätigung des Erhalts. Allerdings gibt es auch unfreundlichere Protokolle wie z.B. UDP, die eben kein ACK Paket anfordern ...

D.h. eine Reaktion des Erhalts setze ich mal mit einem "Nicken" gleich was wiederum auch als Danke interpretiert werden kann!


----------



## USA911 (25. April 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> ...


 

Das ist klar, aber es geht doch um den reinen kabelweg. Das Signal, von nem Server, das das kostet ist verständlich. Aber sobald es im Kabel ist, funkt ja kein Gerät mehr rein. Oder stehen alle Xm Kabellänge verstärker, die von der Telekom sind?

Das würde mich interesieren
Kurz: Welche Kosten verursacht ein Signal, das unterwegs ist?


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. April 2013)

Das hier gefällt mir besonders gut: _"Wir werden vor die Volumentarife einfach ein "i" schreiben. Dann zelten die Leute dafür wochenlang vor unseren Läden!" 
_


----------



## Vordack (26. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja nicht ohne Grund "nicht so förmlich". So ein ACK ist natürlich nur eine Bestätigung des Erhalts. Allerdings gibt es auch unfreundlichere Protokolle wie z.B. UDP, die eben kein ACK Paket anfordern ...
> 
> D.h. eine Reaktion des Erhalts setze ich mal mit einem "Nicken" gleich was wiederum auch als Danke interpretiert werden kann!


 
Sag das mal einem blinden


----------



## Kreon (27. April 2013)

Ich wollte gerade The Witcher 2 erneut installieren. Ich hätte die Möglichkeit gehabt mir das Steambackup einzuspielen oder die 19 GB erneut runterzuladen.
Habe jetzt die 19 GB aus Protest einfach nochmal erneut downgeloadet (bin Telekomkunde).
Die 2h waren es mir wert


----------

